# Shrimp tank



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Quick question with my shrimp tank Its a 10 gallon I have about 15 shrimp plus some snails Do I need to run a air stone if I have AC150 filter with a sponge over the intake running???? the tank have lots of plants and good lighting please leave me feedback!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

no you do not, Aquaclear filters provide plenty of surface agitation


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As Neven said, don't bother.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Good lol I try to make the impact on the hydro bill as small as possible haha Parents are always blaming my tanks for the amount they have to pay


----------

